# Tiny black bugs in fruit fly culture.



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have some extremely tiny black bugs in my fruit fly cultures. They look like little black dots moving around in the culture medium. Are these mites? Seems like lots of people have mites which are while.



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yobosayo (Sep 27, 2009)

you gots maggots


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

What you are seeing is the mouth parts of the instars (larva) feeding on and moving through the medium.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Have no fear. Just baby flies swimming around in there.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank Goodness! I am getting my frogs today so I am on high alert for any potential problems.


----------

